# Großes Fischsterben



## MikeCharly (27. Juni 2007)

Hilfe! Bei mir stirbt fast täglich ein Fisch.

Teichgröße ca. 5000 Ltr. mit Wasserfall und Sauerstoffpumpe.

 Besetzt mit Goldorfen, Kois, Shubunkins, Bitterlinge, (Zusammen ca., 30 Stück dann noch 2 Flusskrebse, 4  __ Muscheln, ne handvoll __ Schnecken  und diverse Gastfrösche.

Die Situation:   Die Fische halten sich fast nur noch unter dem Wasserfall auf. 
Sie kommen fast nur zum Fressen unter ihm heraus.
Dabei schwimmen sie ganz komisch, so zittrig, ruckartig und ganz schnell.
Sie springen auch sehr oft aus dem Wasser.
Verschiedene Kois, wurden in kurzer Zeit fast ganz weiß (durchschimmernd) und gingen ein.
Auch ein __ Goldfisch, welcher allerdings schon immer weiß war schwamm eines morgens
 „Kiel oben“
Momentan wird eine der Goldorfen weiß. Große weiße Flecken, ca. 50% des Fisches.
Es sind keine weißen Punkte, sondern die Fische wurden immer heller und heller.


Ich dachte zuerst an eine Pilzkrankheit und versuchte es mit MediFin.
2x im Abstand von 8 Tagen, jeweils 250 ml.
Doch das Sterben geht weiter. Zwischenzeitlich 7 Stück.

Meine Wasserwerte: Mit Tetra „5 in ein“ getestet
NO3    fast 0
NO2    fast 0
GH      ca. 16
KH      ca. 20
Ph        ca. 8,4

Was könnte die Ursache des Fischsterbens sein?


----------



## sigfra (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hallo Volker...

das ist natürlich weniger schön... soetwas zu lesen...  

... wenn deine Fische springen... und sich unter dem Wasserfall aufhalten...
dann tipp ich mal auf irgendwelche Parasiten, welche deine Fische ganz schön plagen... du solltest meiner Meinung nach so schnerll wie möglich nen Abstrich machen und untersuchen lassen, was bzw. wer das Problem ist...
noch sicherer wäre es, nen Fischdoc an den Teich zu holen... 


... im übrigen.. ist aber nur meine Meinung... bei 5000 Litern ca 30 fische... darunter auch noch Koi... da mußte über kurz oder lang so ein Knall kommen... definitiv zu viele Fische auf die geringe Wassermenge... 

... noch etwas... auch Frösche können einen Fischbestand ausrotten bzw. schwächen, da auch diese Lebewesen massiv Parasiten in den Teich bringen... so ist zumindest meine Kenntnis...
aber es werden sich mit Sicherheit noch unsere Experten melden... 
trotzdem viel Glück... 

... trotzdem würde ich nen Fischdoc so schnell wie möglich holen...
... und nur auf Vedacht hin irgendein Mittel in den Teich kippen...  das bringt auch nichts... ob deine Muscheln das überleben, ist nicht sicher... leider...

... hab auch gerade in deinem Profil gesehen... du hast keinen Filter... nur ne Umwälzpumpe ?... das kann ja nicht gut gehen... ohne Technik bei deiner Teichgröße... leider...


----------



## Dodi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hallo Volker!

Wow, Du hast ja quasi den Super-Gau. 

Das eindeutige Verhalten Deiner Fische zeigt mir, daß sie sich mit irgendetwas herumplagen, denn der Fluß des Wasserfalls lindert anscheinend das Jucken ihrer Körper.
Hast Du in der letzten Zeit irgendeinen neuen Fisch dazu gesetzt? Der könnte evtl. __ Parasiten eingeschleppt haben.

Auf jeden Fall: zuviel Fisch in Deinem Teich - bei nur 5.000 Liter. Deine Wasserwerte scheinen soweit i. O. zu sein - jedoch wie sieht es mit Ammonium und Sauerstoff aus?

Ich tippe auf eine Parasitäre Erkrankung, jedoch wird nur ein Abstrich Gewissheit bringen!

Also, wenn Du jemanden in Deiner Nähe hast, z. B. Fischhändler Deines Vertrauens oder einen Bekannten, der sich mit Abstrichen/Mikroskopierung auskennt, dann handle schnell. Ansonsten kann nur der Fisch-Doc helfen.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück - weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, wie schlimm es ist...


----------



## sigfra (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hallo Dodi...

kommt mir bekannt vor, was du geschrieben hast...


----------



## Dodi (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hallo Frank!

Na, ist doch oft wieder dasselbe, oder?

Es ist halt so, wie die Geschichte mit dem "Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" - manchmal jedenfalls - und auch leider...


----------



## Armin501 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Ich denke der Besatz ist einfach zu hoch.............

Meine Meinung, muss nicht der Auslöser sein, könnte aber..........
Habe aber auch kein Rezept anzubieten, leider!

Gruß Armin


----------



## MikeCharly (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

In diesem kleinen Bereich unter den Teichlinsen, halten sich die Fische auf.








Gestern war ich im Baumarkt (Zooabteilung), die konnten mir aber auch nicht weiterhelfen.
Sie empfahlen mir Torf in den Teich zu legen. Also einen Sack Torf gekauft und in den Teich gelegt. 
Gleichzeitig habe ich  einen 50%tigen Wasserwechsel vorgenommen.
Danach schwammen die Fische fast wieder normal im Teich herum.
Doch heute sind sie alle wieder unter dem Wasserfall und kommen nur zum fressen heraus.
Ich habe heute noch keinen toten Fisch entdeckt.
Ach ja, an Tetra habe ich auch geschrieben. Mal sehen was die dortigen Fachleite zu meinem Problem meinen.

Vorab mal Danke für Euren Versuch mir zu helfen.


----------



## MikeCharly (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker!
> 
> Wow, Du hast ja quasi den Super-Gau.
> 
> ...



Ja ich habe in den letzten Wochen mehrere Fische in verschiedenen Geschäften gekauft.
Bekam von Freunden __ Muscheln und die 2 Krebse geschenkt.
Keine Ahnung wie hoch der Ammonium Wert ist.
Sauerstoff ist ausreichend vorhanden. Diverse Pflanzen und Sauerstoffpumpe.


----------



## rainthanner (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*



			
				MikeCharly schrieb:
			
		

> Sauerstoff ist ausreichend vorhanden. Diverse Pflanzen und Sauerstoffpumpe.


 

Hallo, 

kannst du den O²-Gehalt riechen, oder tauchst du den Finger ins Wasser um festzustellen, ob der Wert in Ordnung ist?  


Zu deinem Fischproblem: 
Ich würde von ein paar Fischen einen Hautabstrich direkt hinterm Kiemendeckel nehmen, um den __ Parasiten zu bestimmen 


und 


ich würde den Sauerstoffgehalt lieber messen, statt den anderen Methoden zu vertrauen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## karsten. (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*



			
				MikeCharly schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich habe in den letzten Wochen mehrere Fische in verschiedenen Geschäften gekauft.
> Bekam von Freunden __ Muscheln und die 2 Krebse geschenkt.
> _Keine Ahnung wie hoch der Ammonium_ Wert ist.
> Sauerstoff ist ausreichend vorhanden. Diverse Pflanzen und Sauerstoffpumpe.




Hallo

es tut mir leid , dass sagen zu müssen................  :beeten: 



aber da ist so einiges falschgelaufen ....

Du forderst so ziemlich alle Risiken  

z.B.
Tiere ohne Quarantäne  / unendliche Kontakte ....
keine konkrete Diagnostik weder Wasser noch Fisch


so wird das nix 


mfG


----------



## MikeCharly (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hi Rainer,

ich kann den Sauerstoff nicht riechen, aber schmecken wenn ich das Teichwasser trinke.  



Jetzt wieder ernsthaft:  Ich habe einige Wasserpflanzen im Teich, darunter auch das sauerstoffspendende __ Hornkraut.
Des weiteren habe ich seit 3 Wochen einen Sauerstoffspender im Teich.
Siehe Bild.
Daher meine Annahme, daß genügend Sauerstoff vorhanden ist.









Karsten,

Du hast ja recht, aber was ich eingesetzt habe, bekam ich von Freunden, oder vom Fachhandel. Bei beiden gehe ich davon aus, daß die Tiere und Pflanzen in Ordnung sind.
Zukünftig werde ich meinen Teichlinsen-Zuchtkübel als  Quarantänestation umfunktionieren.


----------



## thaldor (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

nachts benötigen pflanzen, fische und eventuell "faulschlamm" sauerstoff und entnehmen diesen dem wasser, wenn weniger sauerstoff rein kommt ins wasser als benötigt wird sterben dir die fische weg.....von daher nen o² test besorgen und morgens (um 6-7 uhr) messen.

zudem sind "5 in 1" tests mist....die liefern selten gute werte, wichtig ist nirtrit, o² und ammonium/ammoniak mit einem tröpfchentest zu messen, um nen gutes ergebnis zu bekommen. die tests kosten zusammen vllt 25€ (ich würde tests von JBL empfehlen)

das du eindeutig zuviel fische drin hast wurde ja schon oft gesagt und das kann ebenfalls ein problem sein. 

ich würd eher darauf tippen das du dir nen __ parasiten/bakterien eingefangen hast bei den neuen zukäufen. für koi gilt generell nur bei einem händler alles zu kaufen oder 3-6 wochen quarantäne der neuen koi mit einem koi aus dem teich, um zu sehen was passiert. sollte ammonium und nitrit wirklich kaum messabr sein, wäre der nächste schritt beim händler oder tierarzt nen abstrich zu machen....

mfg


----------



## Ulumulu (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hallo Volker

Also wenn ich das so lese stehen mir echt die Haare zu Berge. 

Vielleicht kennst du ja den Spruch: Vertrauen ist gut Kontrolle ist besser.  

Dein Sprudelstein bringt meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts da er unteranderem CO2 aus dem Wasser austreibt was wiederum für die Unterwasserpflanzen wichtig ist um es in Sauerstoff umzuwandeln durch Photosynthese.  
Im Prinzip behindert dein Sprudelstein die Pflanzen ihre Arbeit zu tun. 

Als Nächstes würde ich empfehlen das du dir schnellst möglich einen geeigneten Filter anschaffst.

Vor allem den Besatz reduzieren wenn das mit dem Sterben aufhört und die Fische wieder gesund sind. Dein Teich ist für Kois langfristig einfach zu klein. 

Fische würde ich wie schon gesagt wurde nur von einem Händler kaufen und dem man auch vertrauen kann. 

Ein guter Händler berät ehrlich, fragt vor dem Kauf eines Fisches nach der Teichgröße/vorhandenen Besatz und sagt auch, dass ein Teich evtl. zu klein sein könnte für diesen oder jenen Fisch.

Ein schlechter Händler verkauft dir Fische ohne auch nur ein Wort zu sagen. Die sehen dann nur die Dollarzeichen in den Augen. 

Leider kann man das als Laie anfangs schwer erkennen weil viele Händler erzählen dann irgendwas und man glaubt das dann weil man denkt die sind von fach. Aber es gibt ja das Internet wo man sich ein bisschen vorher schlau machen kann (z.B. hier) damit man nicht ganz ohne wissen da steht beim Fischkauf.
So merkt man dann ob der Verkäufer auf das wohl der Fische achtet oder ob er nur Kohle machen will.

Naja hoffen wir mal, dass du schnell die Ursache findest und es behandeln kannst bevor dir noch alle Fische wegsterben.:beeten: 

Aus Fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MikeCharly (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Thaldor, Daniel und alle Anderen.

Ihr habt vollkommen Recht, schimpft mit mir, ich habs verdient.
Ich alleine bin Schuld an dem Fischsterben und ich kann nix dagegen tun.

Ich war soeben am Teich, da sah ich den nächsten Todeskandidaten.
Er scheuerte sich an einem Stein, so daß Eure Vermutung (__ parasiten/Bakterien) die Ursache sein wird.


Er sah mich mit seinen dunklen Augen an, als wollte er sagen
 „Hilf mir ich will nicht sterben“






Ich hatte Tränen in den Augen.


Kennt jemand einen Fischdoc im Raum Neustadt Weinstraße - Ludwigshafen


----------



## Ulumulu (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hallo Volker

Naja also verdient hast du es nicht.   

Jeder mach mal Fehler. 
Und daraus lernt man ja.

Ist echt schade das schonwieder einer gestorben ist… mein Beileid.  
War das ein Koi?

Es ist schlimm wenn man so auf die schnelle nix machen kann und sieht wie einen die Fische wegsterben.

Leider kenne ich keine Fischarzt in deiner nähe aber vielleicht könntest du bei einem Tierarzt nachfragen vielleicht weiß da jemand wo einer ist bzw. können im Computer nachschauen.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand hier im Forum wo es einen gibt.
Oder gibt es vielleicht eine Art Gelbe Seiten für Tier/Fischärzte im Internet?

Ich wünsch dir viel Glück das du wenigstens den Rest noch Retten kannst.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Moin,

nur ein kurzer Einwurf von mir.
Evtl. hilft einer aus dieser Auflistung weiter... [DLMURL]http://www2.vetmed.uni-muenchen.de/zoofisch//koi.htm#Liste[/DLMURL]

Bitte lass einen Abstrich machen und miss die Wasserwerte mit Tröpfchentests selbst! Sonst wirst Du bis zum Ende zusehen müssen.
Medikamentation auf Verdacht wird Dir wahrs. auch nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hallo, 

ich würd das Tier sofort aus dem Teich fangen und in ein Quarantänebecken setzen. Bevor es stirbt und evtl __ Parasiten sich weiter fröhlich im Teich verteilen ^^

Dann ruf am besten die Tierärze in der Umgebung an, ob die dir bei der Diagnostik helfen können, bzw die Liste von Anett ist  

Und mal als Tipp:
Hör nicht auf das "Fachpersonal", selbst wenn du einen Guten erwischt, so kann er nicht aus Erzählungen und Beschreibungen einfach mal eben eine Diagnose erstellen.

Ich denke, du wirst dir einen Pilz oder ein Parasiten geholt haben.
Diese kommen sonstwie in den Teich. Kann auch ein Kranker Frosch mitgebracht haben, oder ein Molch oder so. Das muss nicht Hausgemacht sein, dass deine Fische sterben.

Und zu den ganzen Pumpenkrams uswusw:
Lass dich nicht verrückt machen!
Ich finds immer übertrieben ständig diese Wassertests zu machen uswusw.
wirklich helfen tun die dann auch nicht, schon gar nicht bei Parasiten.

Und zu der Anzahl der Fische...
30 Stück wurden das bei mir von ganz alleine....


----------



## Dodi (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Guten Morgen Volker!

Kopf hoch!
Hab mal Tante Google bemüht.

Schau mal: Es gibt eine Online-Tierarzt-Suche, vielleicht telefonierst Du da mal rum bei denen aus Deiner Gegend. Es wird sich doch hoffentlich ein Arzt finden, der sich auch mit Fischen auskennt!?!

Die Tierärzte aus Ludwigshafen findest Du schon in meiner Liste.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MikeCharly (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hallo Mädels, Hallo Jungs!

Es ist mir ein Herzenswunsch DANKE zu sagen, für die vielen Tipps und Ratschläge, die ihr mir gegeben habt.

DANKE!

Es war der Zufall, welcher mich in dieses Forum gebracht hat.

Der Zufall hat es gut mit mir gemeint, er hat mich in „Ein Forum mit Herz“ gebracht.

Sodele jetzt werde ich mal herumtelefonieren und versuchen einen Fischdoc zu finden, infos habt ihr mir ja gegeben


----------



## MikeCharly (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Und das Sterben geht weiter!


Gestern ging unser kleiner „Dalmatiner“, er wurde von uns, wegen seiner schwarzen Punkte so genannt, kaputt
Er war schon leicht angeknappert. Diesen Anblick möchte ich Euch ersparen und stelle daher kein Bild ein.
Heut schwamm mein blau, rot und schwarz gepunkteter __ Shubunkin, kiel oben

Auch wieder die gleichen Symptome: Bis auf die schwarzen Punkte, alle Farbe verloren.

Siehe Bilder: Wer keinen toten Fisch sehen möchte, bitte die Links nicht anklicken
http://www.maler-handrich.de/bilder/Teich06.jpg

http://www.maler-handrich.de/bilder/Teich07.jpg


Mein Fischbestand ist somit auf ca. 18 Stück zusammengeschrumpft.

Heute Morgen habe ich die Wasserwerte gemessen und sie waren normal wie ich finde
NO3    ca. 10
NO2    ca. 1
GH      ca. 16
KH      ca. 15
Ph        ca. 8,0


Ich weiß, daß die Messungen mit Tetra „5 in ein“ ungenau sind, aber ich habe dadurch wenigstens Anhaltswerte.
Ich werde mir heute bessere Messmöglichkeiten kaufen.

Das Verhalten der Fische wird immer rätselhafter.
Im ganzen Teich ist keiner zu sehen, sie halten sich gebündelt unter dem Wasserfall auf und kommen kaum zum Fressen heraus.
Ich befürchte das Schlimmste



Ich frage mich, warum schreibe ich dies alles ins Forum?
Will das überhaupt jemand lesen?
Massensterben der Fische.
Ist es nicht schöner zu lesen, wenn ein neuer Teich entsteht?


Ich weiß nicht genau warum!
Vielleicht möchte ich Andere davor bewahren, genau so sorglos wie ich, neue Pflanzen, Fische, __ Muscheln und Krebse einzusetzen.

Habe gestern lange herumtelefoniert. Leider gibt es im Umkreis von 150 km kein Fischdoktor, welcher mir evtl. helfen könnte.


----------



## jochen (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hi Volker,

na klar interessiert das alles hier im Forum, sonst hättest du ja nicht so viele Anworten bekommen.

Du schreibst dein Nitrit hat den Wert 1....   ,

was meinst du damit 1mg/ltr... 

wenn das denn stimmt, hilft der beste Fischdoktor nicht.

Den Wert kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen,
also wenn dir wirklich deine Fische am Herzen liegen, kaufe dir einen vernünftigen Test, (hättest du im Interesse deiner Fische schon lange machen sollen) und messe dein Wasser.

Wenn es denn wirklich stimmt das du 1mg/ltr Nitrit hast, helfen dir nur mehrere Wasserwechsel von mind. 50%.

Es muß doch irgentwo einen Koihändler etc. in eurer Gegend geben der sich die Fische mal anschauen kann, gute Händler haben auch Adressen von Tierärzten die du anrufen kannst.

Zumindest ist das bei unseren Händler (klein aber fein) so.


----------



## marc (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hallo Volker!

Das ist wirklich schlimm mit deinen Fischen   

Auf dem Bild des verstorbenen Fisches sieht es für mich so aus,wie ein Parasitenbefall oder Bakterien an den Kiemen.Die wirken irgendwie verschleimt und geschwollen.Das würde evtl auch erklären,warum die Fische ständig unter dem Wasserfall schwimmen,da sie dort mehr Sauerstoff aufnehmen können.Was ihnen durch die geschwollenen Kiemen schwer fallen dürfte.
So gerne ich dir auch weiterhelfen möchte,denke ich doch das du da ohne Abstrich oder Tierärztliche Untersuchung nicht viel machen Kannst.

Wünsche dir und deinen Fischis alles gute:beeten: 

Grüsse Marc


----------



## rainthanner (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hallo Volker, 

lies dir in Ruhe die Antworten noch mal durch. 
Darin steht alles, was zu tun ist, um keine Fisch mehr sterben sehen zu müssen. 

Nitrit mit einem guten Test bestimmen. Gemessenen Wert hier einstellen. 
Hautabstrich machen und Ergebnis einstellen. 
Entweder selber machen, was sich schwerer liest, als es ist.  
Beispiel: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3667/?q=Hautabstrich
Und bedenke: Du kannst den Fischen bei einem ungeübten Hautabstrich gar nicht so viel Schaden zufügen, wie sie im Moment aushalten müssen. Darum Mut.  

Oder du nimmst einen Fisch und fährst damit zum nächsten Tierarzt. Einen Abstrich unterm Mikroskop auswerten haben auch "Kuhärzte" gelernt.  

Nur: Langsam solltest du in die Gänge kommen. 


Ist hier keiner in deiner Nähe: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/membermap.php


Gruß Rainer


----------



## loserofday (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hallo Volker
Wir sind auch noch nicht so lange hier im Forum.Wir haben auch einige Fehler am Anfang gemacht.Gott sei Dank sind uns keine Fische gestorben,aber Fehler waren da. Lass den Kopf nicht hängen,hier gibt es echt viele nette Leute die toll helfen können.Auch wenn es manchmal hart klingt alle meinen es gut. Das ist am Anfang schwer zu verdauen wenn man seine Fehler so mal eben gesagt bekommt,aber besser so als wenn Verkäufer einem nur etwas verkaufen wollen und alles als gut beschreiben. Hier bist du wirklich gut aufgehoben. Wir drücken fest die Daumen das du mit Hilfe der Leute hier bald alles wieder in den Griff bekommst und die lust am Teich nicht verlierst. Das ist einfach das besste Hobby das man haben kann.
Liebe Grüße Birgitt und Andy


----------



## MikeCharly (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Seit meinem letzten Beitrag hat sich einiges getan.

Das Fischsterben ging munter weiter. Ca. jeden 2. Tag ein toter Koi.
Entsprechend der guten Ratschläge habe ich mir ein vernünftiges Wassertestset gekauft.
Das Wasser war OK, also kann es sich nur noch um __ Parasiten handeln.
Da eine dreimalige Vollbadkur mit MediFin nix gebracht hat, wechselte ich zu Cyprinopur.
Aber nicht in den Teich, sondern konzentriert auf den Wasserfall unter denen sich die Fische aufhielten.
Nach 3 Tagen und 3 Wasserfall-Intensivkuren geschah es.......................

Die Fische schwammen wieder ganz normal durch den Teich und das Fischsterben hörte auf und so ist es bis heute geblieben.

Ihr könnt Euch gar nicht vorstellen wie glücklich ich derzeitig bin.
Abends vor dem Teich sitzend und den Fischen zuschauen.
Beim Füttern sind sie wieder „Handzahm“ und fressen fast aus der Hand.

Ich bedanke mich bei Allen, welche mir mit guten Ratschlägen halfen.


----------



## M@iki82 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hi!

Das ist echt ein riesen Problem, verstehe Deinen Ärger...

Hast Du mal beobachtet ob sich die Fische an Pflanzen und Steinenm Techfolie etc... beim vorbeischwimmen so ruckartig reiben oder streifenderweise vorbeizucken und sich dabei auch auf die Seite legen? Danach hin und her rasen?

Dann tippe ich ganz klar auf nen __ Parasiten...


----------



## MikeCharly (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Ich möchte hier nochmals die Symptome, welche dem Fischserben vorausgingen zusammenfassen:

Die Fische schwammen plötzlich sehr zappelig und ruckartig. Kein normales dahingleiten.

Sie hielten sich tagelang unter dem Wasserfall auf und kamen nur zum fressen heraus.

Die Fische welche verendeten, verloren großflächig ihre Farbe.

Was dieses Sterben verursachte ist mir ein Rätsel. Vermutlich __ Parasiten.


Zum Glück ist es vorbei!


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hi Mike,


Habe deinen Thread gelesen,kann sein das ich überlesen hab.Deswegen frag ich mal.


Nach dem die Fische verendet sind,Schwimmen sie oben,oder liegen sie auf dem Grund?

Sind sie aufgebläht?

lg Chris


----------



## wander-falke (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

Hallo Mike,

Ende gut! -  Alles gut ? 
Wieviele Fische hast du denn jetzt im Teich?
gruss


----------



## MikeCharly (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*



			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mike,
> 
> 
> Habe deinen Thread gelesen,kann sein das ich überlesen hab.Deswegen frag ich mal.
> ...



Hi Chris,

Die Fische schwammen oben, waren aber nicht aufgebläht. Aber fast farblos.




			
				wander-falke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mike,
> 
> Ende gut! -  Alles gut ?
> Wieviele Fische hast du denn jetzt im Teich?
> gruss



Glaub mir, ich bin heilfroh, daß das Sterben vorbei ist.
Derzeitig habe ich ca. 12 Fische im Teich.


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Großes Fischsterben*

hmmmmm,

dann denke ich auch mal das es nur __ Parasiten sein können.

Wünsche dir, das jetzt alles wieder ins Lot kommt.


----------

